# Possible 10k Point Army



## Pronoun

My friend and I are planning on eventually getting 10,000 point armies (we might even do it for our school's senior project). So, thinking very far ahead, I've come up with a list. Obviously the new rulebook will make me have to change a lot of this, and new armies may come out, but for now this is what I have.


1500 - World Eaters
The close combat and fast moving section of my army.

1500 - Thousand Sons
The main shooty part of my army.

1000 - Iron Warriors
The heavy weapons and artillery part.

2000 - Cadians (Imperial Guard)
A small section of the Imperial Army that has been supplying the Chaos Marines with weapons and tanks. This part is probably going to be a meat shield. 

1000 - Valhallans (Imperial Guard)
A group of Valhallans that were left behind on some desolate planet and turned on the Imperium. I don't really know what these guys will do, they just kick ass.

2000 - Tau
A group of Tau that have allied with Chaos Marines since they share the common goal of destroying the Imperium. I know Tau don't ally with anyone, but these guys did, so too bad. These guys are the most ranged sniper-like section of my army.

1000 - Dark Eldar
I really don't know much about Dark Eldar, but they're awesome.


----------



## beenburned

Sounds fairly awesome, although thats gonna take a lot of commitment, hard work and patience. I could imagine building it, but the mere thought of painting it all would scare me witless.
I'd recommend checking out each codex to make sure you're happy with your army choices, and yeah careful planning on the whole is highly recommended. 
Aside from that, good luck and have fun doing it!


----------



## Pronoun

beenburned said:


> the mere thought of painting it all would scare me witless.


Same here. That's the main reason I have so many different types of troops. I love painting them, but painting the same thing over and over gets boring and makes me not want to paint them.


----------



## Franko1111

this idea is awesome and along the lines of what i dream of:so_happy:


----------

